# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Юрій Федькович, «Заєць».

## Zaya

Юрій Федькович
Заєць 
— О Боже мій, — так заєць раз ридав, — 
Ти кожному якусь потугу дав:
Дав чоловіку ум, дав псові зуби,
Медвідь з корінням вириває дýби,
Мурашки навіть кожен ся боїть!
Але мене?.. О, гіренький мій світ!
Шкода лиш, що я чимось звуся!
От краще піду утоплюся,
Та й спокій голові!.. Нема мені чо жить! — 
Пішов наш куций ся топить.
Приходить понад став (се діялось в неділю) — 
Жаби на березі ся грали,
Та й керикорили — звичайно, як жаби — 
Про смутні бузьки, про шваби,
Як з булкою собі їх в маслі пряжуть,
Відтак знов про ворони вражі.
Аж тут з корчів наш заєць — гульк!
Жаби усі в ту мить у воду — бульк!
А заєць зупинивсь і каже:
— Коли мене хоч жаба ся боїть,
То не гіренький ще мій світ!..   

> *бузькó,* á, _ч.,_ _діал._ Лелека, чорногуз, бусол, бузьок, боцян, боцюн, боцяг, гáйстер. _На одній сіножаті й віл пасеться, і бузько жаби ловить_ (Номис.)

  

> *швáба,* и, _ж., заст._ Образа.

 Федькович Осип (1834—188 ::  — выдающийся украинский писатель и общественный деятель, «буковинский Кобзарь» (в школьной программе значится как Юрий Федькович).
Монета с его изображением: http://www.bank.gov.ua/bank_mn/Yuv_m.../Fedkovych.htm 
В русском переводе басня Эзопа превратилась вот в такую сказку: 
Лев Николаевич Толстой
Зайцы и лягушки 
Сошлись раз зайцы и стали плакаться на свою жизнь: 
— И от людей, и от собак, и от орлов, и от прочих зверей погибаем. Уж лучше раз умереть, чем в страхе жить и мучиться. Давайте утопимся!
И поскакали зайцы на озеро топиться. Лягушки услыхали зайцев и забултыхали в воду. Один заяц говорит:
— Стойте, ребята! Подождём топиться; вот лягушачье житьё, видно, ещё хуже нашего: они и нас боятся.

----------

